# Beziers housing tax - Very confused!



## Thinking about Beziers (Feb 22, 2015)

Allo.

I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction.

I've read lots (and I think that's confused me even more!) 

I'm looking at buying a house in Beziers to use in school holidays and weekends (I like in UK) but I've read so much about Taxe d’Habitation & Taxe Foncière. 
The former seems reasonable but the latter (if I'm reading correctly and working it out correctly) looks like about E20,000 per year on an E80,000 property!
Am I totally wrong? This seems like Council tax/Poll tax gone wrong 

If you know or live there, please can you let me know - or send me the formula for working it out? I'm hoping I'm way off the mark

Thanks very much


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The property taxes (d'Hab and Fonciere) aren't calculated based on the selling price of the property, but rather on the calculated rental value - which is, in turn, based on the number of square meters of inhabitable space, adjusted by adding a fixed number of additional meters for certain features, like plumbing facilities, swimming pools, air conditioning, etc.

There is also a local commission set up to do an annual review of all the properties in town to estimate any upgrades and/or to subtract meters for various "nuisances" that may affect the property owners. (In our case, the properties in the neighborhood are granted an allowance due to the autoroute and TGV tracks which run through our part of town, plus a quarry, whose operations interfere with traffic flow.)

I'm not sure you can easily work out the formula yourself. It would be easier to see if you can get a copy of a prior year taxe fonciere bill.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Thinking about Beziers (Feb 22, 2015)

Oh dear Bev, that's not turned my frown upside down  But thanks. I now understand the smaller the size, likely the cheaper the tax. Yes, seeing last years bill will help calculate however I kinda need to know a rough figure to see whether it's worth it in the first place, even before viewing. I'm terrified by the thought of E20,000 :-(

Thanks for a super speedy reply!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have a look at this site here to get a feel for the general level of local taxes for Beziers: Vos Impôts Locaux à BéZIERS (34500) - Un site du Réseau ProXiti

This is specifically related to the taxe fonciere: La Taxe Foncière à BéZIERS (34500) - Un site du Réseau ProXiti

It does look like local taxes in Beziers are fairly high in comparison with those of the surrounding towns. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Thinking about Beziers (Feb 22, 2015)

Yippee. THanks alot. This info is great. E2,000 I can live with. E20,000 I couldn't 

Thanks

I can breathe and buy.


----------

